# Please critique Image/help me price her :)



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

These and the ones above these were all taken within the last couple weeks.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

These are pictures that have been taken within the last abou 8 months approx...some are winter pics so there is mud:-|


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Anybody?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I would post her for $4500 and take anywhere between $3500 and $4000 for her. Might go lower if the home is just right.

She is a nice mare with show experience. Would be good for a more advanced beginner or intermediate rider. You say she's light and responsive, with a good attitude and personality. Except for the dominant pasture attitude, she seems very nice.

The only thing I'm not liking on her is the top line. It looks under developed there. But other then that, I think she is a nice mare with experience under her belt. She's a beautiful color and flashy. Nice size. I bet someone would snatch her up.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you can afford her, why not just keep her? I have no idea what horses sell for in your area. Go look at some local ads and compare . I hope you find a good safe home for her. In this economy there a lot of abused animals.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I would post her for $4500 and take anywhere between $3500 and $4000 for her. Might go lower if the home is just right.
> 
> She is a nice mare with show experience. Would be good for a more advanced beginner or intermediate rider. You say she's light and responsive, with a good attitude and personality. Except for the dominant pasture attitude, she seems very nice.
> 
> The only thing I'm not liking on her is the top line. It looks under developed there. But other then that, I think she is a nice mare with experience under her belt. She's a beautiful color and flashy. Nice size. I bet someone would snatch her up.



Thanks ClaPorte for the critique. She is definitely underdeveloped in the top line currently. I leased her out for a few months to someone that wanted to use her for trails to keep her in shape until my sister got out of school. That was the agreement anyways...they ended up not riding as much as they thought they could so she only got ridden 5 times in those few months. We are getting her back in shape now 

Your guesstimate was quite a bit over what I was going to ask so that's great. And I am willing to be very negotiable to the right home. I just don't want to see her wasted. She would love to do more years of 4-H or High School Equestrian for sure!

Thanks again!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You can always price her high and go lower. Nothing wrong with that. I always price a little high anyways, if the right person comes along I cut the price down. Or sometimes I'll get a little more money then I originally wanted.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

:? It's all covered...thanks for replying though 



Piaffe said:


> *I bought her for my little sister to ride and she absolutely loves her,but I'm getting another Arab back that I sold a couple years ago and my sister wants to ride my Arab gelding, Nimir, so Image just won't be getting used like she should.
> So we agreed to sell her IF we can find her a home that will adore her as much as we do. *
> 
> So what would you be paying for her? I don't expect to make a bunch of money off her..don't worry. I just want to put up a fair price AND be able to find her the right home.
> ...





stevenson said:


> If you can afford her, why not just keep her? I have no idea what horses sell for in your area. Go look at some local ads and compare . I hope you find a good safe home for her. In this economy there a lot of abused animals.


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I love her face!! To me, she appears a bit long in the back. But that could just be me. Otherwise pretty darned gorgeous 

I'm in Florida close to Ocala where people put big price tags on their horses. I've been searching for about 6 months for two. Yours would be one I would take a hard look at as both hubby and I are not getting any younger and my time picking myself up off the ground on a regular basis ended about 15 years ago LOL. We are looking for solid trail horses to ride for pleasure. What I have found out through constant looking is even though some folks advertise big price tags around here, there's a sub-set of folks that have fallen on very hard times and horses are going for $1,000 or less and the rescues are popping full of horses that have been the vicitms of it .

So given what she knows, taking into account her age and what I've seen around here, I'd look at her seriously for about .... $2500-2800. Anything more and I'd pass her by.

Hope this helps you . She is quite the looker and appears VERY well cared for.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input BBBCrone! That is more the price range I was thinking of starting her at and then be willing to negotiate to the right home of course still. I really want to find a great fit for her


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh she is stunning! Id ask about $3500, don't be scared to price a little high!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Tasia! I suppose it wouldn't hurt to start a little higher and work with someone then 

Thanks again!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, you wouldn't get over 3k for her. Too many good horses for sale here for some reason. I'd guess she'd go for $2,100 based on all the information you gave us.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Up here you could probably ask about $4000-$5000 for her. It seems that any horse that's safe and broke is worth a lot more than it should be. If she were youngernim sure you could get even more for her. 

Also, if you make an ad for her, do not post any pictures of your younger sister riding in runners, shorts, etc. try to look a little Bit more professional. Pictures are a VERY big part in selling a horse.


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I tend to be a bit cheap, so take this with a grain of salt. You don't have any photos with any sort of contact on the bit, which is a bit of a red flag for me. She's very cute, but as a buyer, with her age, I wouldn't be willing to count on more than another 3 years of useful performance riding. None of your photos show good collection, which is unfortunate. Based solely off of these photos, I would presume that she is a western horse who goes western in an english saddle, and would not pay as much for her as I would for a horse with good photos (or videos) going well in both diciplines with appropriate tack and appropriate contact for the dicipline. At 17, where I am at in the northwest, I would expect to see her priced at 1500 to 2200. 

Now, if you can show good collection and forward movement when going english, and a relaxed and calm movement when going western, that might be a little different. For a horse that displays the ability to allow a reasonably accomplished rider with professional instruction to do well in the ring around here for 4-h, I would say more around 2200 to possibly 3000 on the high end, but it would take a while to sell her at the higher end. 

I am a 4-h leader in nw Washington, for reference.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you all very much for the input!

^^ She does collect nicely,but my sister is VERY new to English and doesn't direct rein yet...only neck reins  That's why in all the pics she is neck-reining..lol. Image doesn't mind at all,but I guess it does look silly  

Thanks for pointing that out! It started pouring rain here and hasn't stopped,but as soon as it let's up I plan to get better pics/videos of the Girly.

Arskly- I'll ask her not to wear shorts in the new pics...thanks!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

If she were between 8 and 12, I don't think you'd have much trouble with the 4 - 5K. She's a nice quality, flashy, experienced local horse, the kind that I combed the area for as a solid first horse for a junior or amateur. Perfect for Pony Club, local showing, lessons, etc. 

However, at 17, even though she's sound and healthy with many more good years left in her, the expectation will be that youi come off of that price some. 

I think $2500 - 3000. is more realistic, given her age. 

But I do think with her experience and attitude, you should have no trouble finding her a home. She's exactly the type of horse there's still a solid market for.


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

Between $2000-3000 would be about right in my area (SE MN). If she were younger, as others have said, you'd be talking more money. I don't know if its just where I'm located or what, but you just don't see Arab (and Arab crosses) selling for much. But a good beginners horse for 4-H/local shows or lessons or trails will always have a demand. 

Personally I don't actually mind seeing a few shots of a horse being ridden by a novice who might be looking less than professional, so long as there are some showing the horse at its full potential. It looks impromptu to me and that she's willing to take what you hand at her with a level head. I would maybe ask someone to take shots of YOU on the horse, dressed and set up as you would for a show. 

What I'm not seeing are any conformation shots, although you do have lots of lovely shots of her. Pretty pictures might land a girl who will fall in love with her, but a good conformation shot is a selling point to a serious buyer who might be traveling to see her. It seems the horse owners that take them are few and far between though.. ha You ask for them and all you get are a horse standing wonky at the feeder. :/

Put a nice halter or bridle on her and square her up on level ground. Take shots of both sides and from behind.

She sounds and looks like a lovely mare though. Don't be afraid to price slightly over what you're expecting, but be willing to cut your prices down for the perfect home if profit isn't high on your list.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Around here, she'd go for $3,000-$4,000 as described. If she won ribbons in her years of showing on a reliable basis, you could probably go higher. A lovely horse!


----------



## AbbyLee (Feb 1, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Built just like my quarab I think she will be a very easy sell.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Image found a truly fantastic home last week. She was snatched up pretty quickly and it really is a great match  Thanks!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

What a pretty girl. So glad you found her the perfect home. Just a thought. Make sure you tell them, that if they ever decide to breed, they first test for frame. She sure looks frame to me.

Lizzie


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

We discussed them breeding her and they said they had absolutely no plans to. She will have a great home doing trails and local shows  Thanks!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, people often change their minds. You still need to inform them about frame and the importance of testing, unless they already know.

Lizzie


----------

